# Robeson! Emaciated Golden Mom with Pups - Need Out Now!



## Megora

She looks very young to me....  

I hope somebody gets her out of there. Poor girl. Poor babies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

PF listing says she is a *Lab mix*-maybe contact NC Lab Rescues too.


----------



## fostermom

She actually has a very golden tail. I would suggest emailing the Charlotte rescue and Neuse River Golden Retriever rescue with BOTH pictures. The tail may be her saving grace.


----------



## fostermom

I emailed them to NRGRR and our intake folks.


----------



## esSJay

Poor things! I'm hoping that one of the rescues will take her in. Please keep us posted!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*the pics*

Normally, I try not to criticize but does anyone else find the quality of these two photographs unacceptable?

Couldn't someone kneel down for a sec to try for a better angle?

And what about a close up of the puppy instead of a distance shot?

You all are trying so hard to help this little Mom and a little more effort regarding the photographic presentation could go a long way.

VENT/VENT
Vent now over.


----------



## Karen519

*Oh my God*

Oh my God, she definitely does have a Golden Tail!

Poor Mama and babies


*Fostermom: * Let us know what Neuse River says. I pray they can take her.

*Ordinary Ellen: * There are some shelters that don't even have anyone to take pics or post the poor animals at the shelter on Petfinder.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ORDINARY ELLEN-you have no idea how bad the shelters in NC are-NRGRR and CFGRR the group I'm with, pull from some of the same shelters, they are disgusting!

*We're lucky if we can get a picture half the time.*


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for this sweet Momma and her babies!!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Fostermom said: I emailed them to NRGRR and our intake folks. 

Thank you - I did contact the NC rescues last night, but only had the picture that was posted above. Normally I post from the PF listings, but this poor girl was posted as an urgent on Facebook and I used what was posted there. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> PF listing says she is a *Lab mix*-maybe contact NC Lab Rescues too.


Interesting - the header says Golden Retriever Mix (and that is how the post on FB was titled) - I didn't notice that in the write up it says Lab Mix. I've been without internet today until now and am on my way out. I'll try to contact the Lab rescues later.


----------



## Megora

> Interesting - the header says Golden Retriever Mix (and that is how the post on FB was titled) - I didn't notice that in the write up it says Lab Mix. I've been without internet today until now and am on my way out. I'll try to contact the Lab rescues later.


It might be a golden/lab mix? 

I think she looks like a young golden from the overhead view. Her nose seems to have something odd about it, but could be because of the awkward angle of the picture. 

The puppies look like they have shepherd in them.


----------



## momtoMax

Someone has a chip in account but you can't tell if it's through a legitimate organization or not. I would worry that someone is posting sad, poor quality pictures and could be running a scam. I know that I am a huge critic but I've seen things like that time and time again. I would feel much better knowing the rescue/persons background of who is in charge of the chip-in account.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

momtoMax said:


> Someone has a chip in account but you can't tell if it's through a legitimate organization or not. I would worry that someone is posting sad, poor quality pictures and could be running a scam. I know that I am a huge critic but I've seen things like that time and time again. I would feel much better knowing the rescue/persons background of who is in charge of the chip-in account.


I just checked Robeson's PF listing, I don't see this dog listed on there.


----------



## Megora

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just checked Robeson's PF listing, I don't see this dog listed on there.


?

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | St. Pauls, NC | 42603, 42604, 4260 - here she is.

These are others... they look more like labs to me, but...

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | St. Pauls, NC | 42630

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401855

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | St. Pauls, NC | 45817


----------



## momtoMax

The info on the petfinder says nothing about the chip in account. Can someone just start collecting money for a dog that they have not adopted/is not in rescue? Sorry, I'm just confused and uneasy about this. I would understand it if a rescue had the dog already - not for a dog that is in a shelter. I am assuming that Spartan mom knows the person who is in charge of the chip in account? If so that would be good enough for me.


----------



## Karen519

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

I agree. I would not donate until I knew what rescue they were going to.
These ladies on Facebook just started this chip in in hopes that a rescue will step up.

They haven't called the shelter to make sure the Mom and pups are still there or not.

I haven't heard from any of the rescues I emld.


----------



## Spartan Mom

momtoMax - sadly, I don't know the person who started the chip-in - it's not the person that I got the post from  or the person who originated it. 

And, you and Karen are right to be uneasy about it - I've heard too many stories about "rescuers" raising money and not using it for the dogs.

However, this mom and pups are at Robeson and are on their Petfinder listing. They do need rescue/foster help. 

Karen - I didn't hear anything from rescues either


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I could find her through the links posted on here, I didn't see her when I went to Robeson's pet listing through their website. I do see her now-Thanks.

I'm with CFGRR, we don't cover this area or shelter, plus this girl is too much of a mix-SORRY. 

Maybe one of the GR Rescues that cover this area or even a Lab Rescue will take her.


----------



## Karen519

*Donna Durbin*

If you click on the Facebook Link of Donna Durbin, that's who posted the plight of this Mama and her pups.
You can see all of the people commenting.
I stated that many will not *contribute without knowing what rescue the Mom and pups would be going to and ASKED that someone in North Carolina call the shelter to see if the Mom and pups are still there.*
Login | Facebook


I think that Donna Durbin is someone trying to save animals in North Carolina.


If a legitimate rescue takes them, I would love to contribute, but really can't being unemployed.


----------



## Spartan Mom

grr - something ate my post.

I checked the Lab Rescue sticky here - there is only one Lab Rescue listed for North Carolina and they don't take mixes. 

I checked the Lab Forum and I don't see this mom and pups posted, so I will post there for more exposure. 

I don't know what more I can do beyond that - I'm not familiar with NC rescues and don't have a nice list like the SPOT list for GA.


----------



## Spartan Mom

ARRRG! I've posted this twice and it keeps disappearing  - OK - this one posted and now the other one is there too - sorry!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I did call the shelter, they are still there. This is a really bad shelter, hopefully one of the rescues will step up. Don't have a good feeling about this one...fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I don't have a good feeling about the Mom and pups getting out either.
Haven't heard from any of the four Golden Rescues I emld.
Do you think any of the Lab Rescues in NC would take Mom and pups?


----------



## GoldenMum

I have emailed, but heard nothing...this is where they are, it is known for killing animals who they know rescue is coming. They will kill when there are empty runs...horrible place...


----------



## Jax's Mom

I can't stand to look at this video....Just the thought of what they go through makes me tear up. I didnt get all the way through it since i am at work and just cant, but a I wonder why it is that these things can still go on.


----------



## Luna2

I cant watch it either..I hate this place...shelter should be shut down,and the employees thrown in jail..I would be ashamed to live in that county...all of the dogs look terrified there..for good reason...if she was closer Id take her,and her pups..


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*I'm not sure if I can watch it either*

I'm trying to steel myself to watch the video, but just the baby puppies in the food bowl give me an idea of how awful it must be.


----------



## Karen519

*Losing hope*

Losing hope

I've heard nothing from any of the rescues.
Not looking good for the Mom and pups.

NC~ Robeson County Animal Shelter
42603, 42604, 42605 Golden Retriever Mix: Medium • Adult • Female 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | St. Pauls, NC | 42603, 42604, 4260




I am a little lab mix momma dog with 2 puppies 42604 and 42605. I am very underweight from feeding my babies and I really would like for someone to take me and my babies out of here.

Available to be adopted 9-16-10 @ if you can't come on 9-18-10 PLEASE call 910-865-2200 Leave a short message with id# and description if after hours. You can fax the information to 910-865-3872 or email [email protected] to request a hold for 24 hours. If you are a nonprofit and do not pick up the animal or notify the shelter of any changes,you will be banned for 6 months. ***SHELTER NOW HAS LIMITED HOURS ON SATURDAY!!! PLEASE COME ADOPT FROM 10am-Noon!!!! Please have ID# available when contacting the shelter about a pet listed on this site. You may contact Steve at [email protected] for information about a pet if needed, or if you wish to volunteer at any time of the week. You may also contact [email protected] for possible transport assistance. Please understand that this is an animal control facility and as such, these pets have had no medical treatment. It is highly recommended that a newly adopted pet be seen by a veterinarian ASAP and that the pet be isolated from other pets for a period of two weeks--especially from other unvaccinated and especially young animals. My Contact Info Robeson County Animal ShelterSt. Pauls, NC 910-865-2200


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...100000030127205&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Luna2 said:


> I cant watch it either..I hate this place...shelter should be shut down,and the employees thrown in jail..I would be ashamed to live in that county...all of the dogs look terrified there..for good reason...if she was closer Id take her,and her pups..


You should see some of the other Rural shelters here in NC-some of them are just as bad if not worse.

*Has anyone contacted any ALL/MIXED BREED Rescue Groups in the area of the shelter?*


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

Sandy

No I haven't contacted any all breed rescues for the Mom and pups.
If you know af one or two, can you please?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm tied up, I'm working on two complicated Owner Surrenders this a.m., desperately trying to keep the dogs from being taken to one of our wonderful shelters here in NC. One was already turned in.

*GO TO PETFINDER.COM, ENTER IN ST. PAULS, NC,* a list of RESUCE GROUPS will come up with their contact info. Go down the list and email the mom and pups info.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

I emld. three of the Mixed Breed Rescues on this list.

Please, can someone email some more for the Mom and pups!
Petfinder.com - Animal Welfare Organizations Near You. pAULS,NC&limit=25

Just copy Spartan's Mom's post on page 1 of this thread and email them about the Mom and pups.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have the lab rescue from Charlotte willing to accept, if we can find a foster. Are there any NC members, who could foster this momma and pups to save them? Vet costs will be covered by the rescue......


----------



## momtoMax

PM some of these people maybe?

*NORTH CAROLINA
doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


Is anyone close?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*GOLDENMUM* I have the lab rescue from Charlotte willing to accept, if we can find a foster. Are there any NC members, who could foster this momma and pups to save them? Vet costs will be covered by the rescue......[/QUOTE

Doesn't the Rescue group taking the mom and pups take them directly to a Vet and place them in Quarantine?????


----------



## Jax's Mom

keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Can you find out from the rescue if they will be taking the Mom and pups directly to a vet first and also ask how long they will need a foster.

I will email Kim Sellers from the Lab Forum to see if she knows anyone.


*PLEASE IF ANYONE CAN POST FOR HELP ON THE LAB FORUM, PLEASE DO AND HAVE THEM CONTACT GOLDENMUM.
I can't post there anymore-mess up with password!!!*


----------



## Spartan Mom

Karen - I just posted the following on the Lab Forum:

Lab Forum help is needed to save this mom and pups - the following message was posted on GRF by member GoldenMum:
I have the lab rescue from Charlotte willing to accept, if we can find a foster. Are there any NC members, who could foster this momma and pups to save them? Vet costs will be covered by the rescue......
​If you, or anyone that you know can foster, please contact GoldenMum through the Golden Retriever Forum - or contact me and I can get you in direct contact with her.

Thanks! Let's get the mom and pups out! 
​I will check the thread regularly and also my PM's from the Lab Forum and pass along any responses. 

GoldenMum - thanks for getting the Lab Rescue on board :crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank you SpartanMom-I'll try to get a hold of the rescue and ask about quarantine and vetting.


----------



## momtoMax

Off topic, so I checked the chip in site address again to see how much money had been raised for these dogs, since they are still in the shelter and oddly enough, I see a new dogs picture with the same chip in address named Dawn and ppl have donated more than 200 for her. I really hope Mr. Turbin is on the up and up, but how can you collect money for shelter dogs and the dogs still be in the shelter? There had read a 50 dollar donation for the mom and the pups. What happened to that persons money?


----------



## Karen519

*SpartanMom*

SpartanMom

Thanks so much for posting for a foster on Lab Forum and if you can give them a DIRECT way to contact you in case you don't get a chance to check all the time.


----------



## Hali's Mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *GOLDENMUM* I have the lab rescue from Charlotte willing to accept, if we can find a foster. Are there any NC members, who could foster this momma and pups to save them? Vet costs will be covered by the rescue......[/QUOTE
> 
> Doesn't the Rescue group taking the mom and pups take them directly to a Vet and place them in Quarantine?????


The rescue group can only do so personally when they are local or have members in the area, otherwise it all has to be orchestrated through phone calls and on the internet with whatever local contacts can be arranged (ie. pulling, getting transport to and from the vet and temp foster) prior to transport. The dogs I have helped get to rescues have NEVER been local so I have never had the luxury to just find a rescue and let them take over, I have always had to enlist the help of the shelter volunteers and whatever other local contacts I can find.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am hopeful, I just had a facebook response from someone willing to take momma and pups to foster. I am waiting for a contact number to call and confirm, and then will reconnect with the willing rescue. And last, contact the Shelter, and make sure they are still alive......keep the positive thoughts coming!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I hope the person on Facebook comes through.
Please let us know.


----------



## xSLZx

I hope this works out. I would do it if i didn't already have a dog, new puppy, 8 month old and a 2 year old.  My hands are strapped right now.
Prayers for these pups.


----------



## momtoMax

Spartan Mom said:


> Here is the chipin site for momma and babies. ChipIn: 42603, 42604, 4260 Golden Retriever Mix: Medium Adult Female
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Okay I can't stand it - now there's another dog on this same chip in thing - and I'm thinking Dawn is probably still in the shelter and I saw that over 200 dollars was raised for her.
> 
> What is happening to all this money? Is someone conning people to give money to help dogs and then keeping it? If so, he's at 250 with those first two dogs in a couple of days.
> 
> What happened to the 50 dollars donated for this mommy dog as she still sits on death row?
> 
> I don't understand at all and after reading about the woman who did the same kind of thing before - my spidey senses are way up.
> 
> How could we check to make sure this guy is on the up and up? I couldn't stand it if people where donating money to save dogs that are left to die and that money is lining some awful person's pocket.


----------



## Karen519

I clicked on the Mom and Pups link and according to everyone posting there they still don't have rescue.

I am not sure who Donna Durbin on Facebook is, but you can send her a msg. and ask her.
DONNA DURBIN
*Login | Facebook
Here is her contact info *from Facebook



Favorite Quotations "He who is cruel to animals becomes hard also in his dealings with men. We can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals.” 
Immanuel Kant 


.

*Contact Information
Email [email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phone 1 270.242.9938 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yahoo [email protected] *


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Did you hear back from the person willing to foster the Mom and pups?


----------



## GoldenMum

I do have someone who is willing to foster, I spoke with her last night. She is sending her current to their forever home this morning, and has offered to take them. She sounds very experienced with mom and pup, and I think we are lucky to have found her. I have been emailing back and forth with the rescue and they are still willing to be responsible. I need to find someone to pull, vet and transport to foster. The shelter is 2 1/2 hours from me, and the foster another 1 1/2 farther. 

I know nothing about a chip in fund that some seem so concerned with. This is NOT my thread, I am just trying to save a family of dogs.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

If you go here Doreen Turpin posted they have someone to pull.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=548878&id=100000030127205&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hali's Mom said:


> The rescue group can only do so personally when they are local or have members in the area, otherwise it all has to be orchestrated through phone calls and on the internet with whatever local contacts can be arranged (ie. pulling, getting transport to and from the vet and temp foster) prior to transport. The dogs I have helped get to rescues have NEVER been local so I have never had the luxury to just find a rescue and let them take over, I have always had to enlist the help of the shelter volunteers and whatever other local contacts I can find.


LUCKY LABS RESCUE in Charlotte, NC who has committed to this mom and her pups, apparently operates differently than the NC Golden Rescues do in their procedures of Intake of dogs from shelters. 

I realize the urgency of getting this mom and her pups out of Robeson AC, can't follow their process, but they should do whatever works for them.

Hope this works out.


----------



## Spartan Mom

GoldenMum said:


> I do have someone who is willing to foster, I spoke with her last night. She is sending her current to their forever home this morning, and has offered to take them. She sounds very experienced with mom and pup, and I think we are lucky to have found her. I have been emailing back and forth with the rescue and they are still willing to be responsible. I need to find someone to pull, vet and transport to foster. The shelter is 2 1/2 hours from me, and the foster another 1 1/2 farther.
> 
> I know nothing about a chip in fund that some seem so concerned with. This is NOT my thread, I am just trying to save a family of dogs.
> 
> I'll keep you posted!


As the original poster - thank you GoldenMum so much for all the work you have done on this family. When I checked the sticky for Lab Rescues, the only one listed was Lab Rescue of NC, which doesn't accept mixes. I'm glad that you had more knowledge of the area and rescues there and were able to find a rescue that would commit to them!

As far as the chip-in, the link was in the first message that I saw. Since I don't know anything about the person running it, I probably shouldn't have posted the link - but I was rushing because I know that Robeson is horrible and that this family needed to get out. Sadly, I don't know any way to check up on who is running it, or if they are legitimate. I'm guessing that they are associated with one of the Facebook groups devoted to rescuing from Robeson.


----------



## Karen519

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

I know that Robeson is horrible and thank you for posting.
Hope we can find something out to see if they will ever be safe and go to a rescue.


----------



## GoldenMum

OMG.....what a day from h**l, been on an emotional roller coaster all day! Called shelter this morning, was told both puppies and mom are sick. Called this afternoon, was told both puppies died yesterday. The phone will ring for five minutes straight, then they'll pick it up and hang up! On hold for 20 minutes. The woman going to pull them also called and was told one is dead, one is alive. She also told me 2 of the workers there get a thrill out of killing a pup! I hope to hear good news soon.

Ready to cry...just needed to vent....


----------



## Karen519

*Omg*

OMG, GoldenMum. Let us know when you can.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Shelter workers should have to undergo background and psychological exams before they are hired. I've heard too many horror stories of shelter workers getting their thrills from killing and mistreating animals. I hope this mom and her pups are OK and will soon be out of that hell-hole.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm sick I tell you...SICK. Why did they kill one (or from what I read on facebook both) pups? Why do these people go to work taking care of animals and then do such horrible things? This makes no sense to me that it is still open. Isn't there some type of higher authority in NC? There has to be something we can do to change that in order not to have to do THIS time after time after time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> OMG.....what a day from h**l, been on an emotional roller coaster all day! Called shelter this morning, was told both puppies and mom are sick. Called this afternoon, was told both puppies died yesterday. The phone will ring for five minutes straight, then they'll pick it up and hang up! On hold for 20 minutes. The woman going to pull them also called and was told one is dead, one is alive. She also told me 2 of the workers there get a thrill out of killing a pup! I hope to hear good news soon.
> 
> Ready to cry...just needed to vent....


GoldenMum-I am SO SORRY to hear this, my guess the pups had Parvo. If so, this is normal practice in the rural shelters. 

I hope you find this is not true.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GOLDENMUM

Where on Facebook did you see this?
Can you put the link here?


----------



## GoldenMum

Well, both pups were dead when the transporter got there, momma was in such bad shape, she had to be carried out. But no matter what happens, at least she won't die in that awful place. She is going to get her shots, and go into a wonderful foster who will try to fatten her up and get rid of all those nasty parasites.

Please send thoughts and prayers that our angel mama survives. RIP little sweet ones!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> Well, both pups were dead when the transporter got there, momma was in such bad shape, she had to be carried out. But no matter what happens, at least she won't die in that awful place. She is going to get her shots, and go into a wonderful foster who will try to fatten her up and get rid of all those nasty parasites.
> 
> Please send thoughts and prayers that our angel mama survives. RIP little sweet ones!


*I am so sorry to hear this, those poor babies. I hope Mama will hang on and pull through. Sending good thoughts and prayers for her. *


----------



## xSLZx

Oh this is heartbreaking. Prayers for mamma. <3


----------



## Spartan Mom

OMG - how horrible . . . 

I'm so glad that at least the mama got out and is going to a good foster. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. 

GoldenMum - thank you so much for all that you have done - you are this girl's angel.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Sending big prayers for the Mama.
Thank God she is out of there!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*so sad*

I've never understood how so many people can consider doggies as integral members of the family unit and then others just look at them as something with no value, no personalities, no feelings, just a useless blob.

Aren't we all members of the same human race? 

So sad about the puppies, but hopefully little Mom will pull through this.
If just one person cares, and it's obvious from this thread that so many do, she may feel that her caretaker loves her and spunk up against all odds.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's mom*

Jax's Mom

Where did you ready about the puppies on Facebook?
Is there a link?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

So sad that the puppies died in such a horrible place. The only love they probably knew in their short lives was their mother's. At least now they are in a better place. I hope the mom recovers and finds a wonderful home.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Please let us know if you hear anything about the sweet Momma dog is doing-she is alive because of you!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Read this whole thread. I'm sad for the pups but glad Momma got out.
How's she doing?


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm sorry Karen...I didn't read what you asked about the facebook info. I saw it on a facebook post. The link was on this thread, and i looked over to the long posting of comments from people, and read it down toward the bottom.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GoldenMum

Now that my emotions have had time to settle a bit, the pups were not intentionally killed. Momma, now Gracie (Amazing Grace) was so full of parasites, she stopped producing milk. This shelter does nothing health wise for animals there. Sad, but true.

Gracie is settling into her foster home after vetting. The report is she needs lots of good food, and TLC. She is not cat, dog, kennel, or food aggressive.

Please keep Gracie in your thoughts for a full recovery and a forever home. I'll update with some pics when I get them.


----------



## Jax's Mom

GoldenMum...and anyone else really. I saw this posting on craigslist about some sort of scam that happened relating to a rescue that intially said they were taking this girl (but also lists her pups). Are you sure this girl has been rescued? I know some of these things on craigslist arent always truthful...

*PLEASE HELP THEM!! (Battery Park)*

Date: 2010-09-26, 5:11PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
They will die if no place to go., Please , please the kennel begging to save them, if you cannot help them, please inform your closet friend and family who are pet lover's.. fostering can save a life until you can help the kennel find them wonderful family! Please can you give them second chance! Please cross the information far and wide! PLEASE PASS THIS ALONG QUICKLY!! 
Please contact the shelter or the person(s) listed below - Please do not hit “reply” to respond. I am only cross-posting. 
Thank you very much – Networking saves lives! 


Forwarded message: 
PLEASE CROSSPOST FAR & WIDE - THESE DOGS HAVE A SHORT REPRIEVE AFTER THE SCAM THAT DAWN TAYLOR BECHTOLD HAS TRIED PULLING ONCE AGAIN. 

----- Forwarded Message ---- 
From: nancyelizabeth green 
Sent: Thu, September 23, 2010 3:33:15 PM 
Subject: Fwd: CODE RED! XPOST ROBESON NC 106 ANIMALS- IN DESPERATE NEED OF TRUE RESCUE.. 

CONTACT: RCAS 910.865.2200 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 910.865.2200 end_of_the_skype_highlighting 
email: [email protected] co.robeson.nc.us OR 
[email protected] co.robeson.nc.us (adoption coordinator) 

THERE are 60-70 dogs that were the pawns of DAWN TAYLOR's "rescue." ROBESON COUNTY... HAS GIVEN THEM A SHORT REPRIEVE. FOLKS, let's make this wrong a right!!!! 
THESE PUPS are vetted with health certificates, and ready to go. 
TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE. CROSS POST FAR and WIDE to all legitimate rescues. THANK YOU, N.E Green


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sorry here is the FULL LIST You will see the Momma AND her pups listed...

new york craigslist > manhattan > community > pets 
please flag with care: 

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist 


*PLEASE HELP THEM!! (Battery Park)*

Date: 2010-09-26, 5:11PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
They will die if no place to go., Please , please the kennel begging to save them, if you cannot help them, please inform your closet friend and family who are pet lover's.. fostering can save a life until you can help the kennel find them wonderful family! Please can you give them second chance! Please cross the information far and wide! PLEASE PASS THIS ALONG QUICKLY!! 
Please contact the shelter or the person(s) listed below - Please do not hit “reply” to respond. I am only cross-posting. 
Thank you very much – Networking saves lives! 


Forwarded message: 
PLEASE CROSSPOST FAR & WIDE - THESE DOGS HAVE A SHORT REPRIEVE AFTER THE SCAM THAT DAWN TAYLOR BECHTOLD HAS TRIED PULLING ONCE AGAIN. 

----- Forwarded Message ---- 
From: nancyelizabeth green 
Sent: Thu, September 23, 2010 3:33:15 PM 
Subject: Fwd: CODE RED! XPOST ROBESON NC 106 ANIMALS- IN DESPERATE NEED OF TRUE RESCUE.. 

CONTACT: RCAS 910.865.2200 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 910.865.2200 end_of_the_skype_highlighting 
email: [email protected] co.robeson.nc.us OR 
[email protected] co.robeson.nc.us (adoption coordinator) 

THERE are 60-70 dogs that were the pawns of DAWN TAYLOR's "rescue." ROBESON COUNTY... HAS GIVEN THEM A SHORT REPRIEVE. FOLKS, let's make this wrong a right!!!! 
THESE PUPS are vetted with health certificates, and ready to go. 
TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE. CROSS POST FAR and WIDE to all legitimate rescues. THANK YOU, N.E Green 



Shelter hours are : Monday through Friday from Noon to 5pm., Saturday from 10 am - noon. 

Photo Name Features Organization 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401855 43150 
Golden Retriever 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401872 noticket 
Labrador Retriever 

Baby, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401701 42954 
Pit Bull Terrier 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17320763 43945 
Labrador Retriever 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17376723 45814 
Domestic Short Hair-Black 

Baby, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401467 45825 
Domestic Short Hair-Black And White 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17320443 43203 
Boxer 
Bull Terrier 
Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17385245 45786 
Hound 

Baby, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436589 43247 
Labrador Retriever 
Pit Bull Terrier 
Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436701 42603, 42604, 4260 
Golden Retriever 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436190 45841 
Bull Terrier 

Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401961 45829 
Akita 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401551 45659 
Tabby - Grey 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17366838 45820 
Bull Terrier 
Hound 
Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17337400 42520 
Chow Chow 
German Shepherd Dog 
Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17385276 45785 
Hound 

Baby, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436212 45837 
Jack Russell Terrier 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436766 43248,43249 
Spitz 
Labrador Retriever 
Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17366924 45817 
Golden Retriever 
Shepherd 
Baby, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17376749 45809 
Domestic Short Hair-Black 

Baby, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401524 42953 
Domestic Long Hair - Buff And White 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401477 42956 
Tabby - Grey 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17321693 45868 
Labrador Retriever 

Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436562 45796 
Pit Bull Terrier 

Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401458 45824 
Domestic Short Hair-Black And White 

Young, Female 

Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
Save this search 

Photo Name Features Organization 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436238 45838 
Bull Terrier 
Labrador Retriever 
Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401832 42536 
Hound 

Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17318127 45877 
Hound 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436679 45797 
Pit Bull Terrier 
Labrador Retriever 
Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17291561 45892 
Boxer 

Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436302 41640 
Chihuahua 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17367002 43229 
Feist 
Terrier 
Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17366818 45821 
Rottweiler 
German Shepherd Dog 
Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401512 43234 
Domestic Short Hair - Gray And White 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17366892 45818 
German Shepherd Dog 

Baby, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17367286 43239 
Hound 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17385728 45823 
Jack Russell Terrier 

Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436607 42817 
Labrador Retriever 
Dalmatian 
Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17261449 43137 
Bull Terrier 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17385794 45822 
Bull Terrier 

Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436812 42630 
Golden Retriever 

Young, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17390672 45787 
Hound 

Baby, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17385671 42548 
Pit Bull Terrier 

Baby, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436627 42602 
Pit Bull Terrier 

Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436317 45661 
Bull Terrier 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17337225 45807 
German Shepherd Dog 
Bull Terrier 
Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17337182 45890 
Chow Chow 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17261405 45869 
Feist 

Adult, Male 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436790 42629 
Jack Russell Terrier 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17366936 45816 
Shepherd 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
Photo Name Features Organization 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17225790 43847 
Pit Bull Terrier 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17401623 43243 
Chow Chow 

Young, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17436646 45602 
Labrador Retriever 

Adult, Female 
Robeson County Animal Shelter 
St. Pauls, NC


----------



## GoldenMum

I actually spoke with the folks at the shelter, she was pulled...that I am certain of. Yes it is a shame what happened to all those dogs that should have been saved...


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So the pups were pulled and the Mom was Pulled?


----------



## GoldenMum

The pups were dead, but momma, now Gracie was pulled. She is OK, but not gaining any weight as of yet.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

so sorry about the pups, but glad that the Mom was pulled.
Is she HW Positive?
Keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenMum

She was vetted just for vaccines and worming....full of worms. No HW test as of yet. Wasn't sure she'd make it, and she definitely isn't strong enough to survive HW treatment. So trying to fatten her up and get her feeling good, then deal with HW test. She is not out of the woods yet.....:crossfing


----------



## lgnutah

OrdinaryEllen said:


> Normally, I try not to criticize but does anyone else find the quality of these two photographs unacceptable?
> 
> Couldn't someone kneel down for a sec to try for a better angle?
> 
> And what about a close up of the puppy instead of a distance shot?
> 
> You all are trying so hard to help this little Mom and a little more effort regarding the photographic presentation could go a long way.
> 
> VENT/VENT
> Vent now over.


That was exactly my thought, I mean, not everyone is blessed with picture taking ability, but those two shots were just terrible. 
But I do agree that the tail looks golden


----------



## lgnutah

My first post was after reading the first couple of posts on this thread, and just finished reading this entire thread. So sad.


----------



## mylissyk

GoldenMum said:


> She was vetted just for vaccines and worming....full of worms. No HW test as of yet. Wasn't sure she'd make it, and she definitely isn't strong enough to survive HW treatment. So trying to fatten her up and get her feeling good, then deal with HW test. She is not out of the woods yet.....:crossfing


Which rescue has her?


----------



## GoldenMum

Lucky Labs of Charlotte, NC


----------

